# Working with an Offshore Company?



## MintQ8 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Everyone

My first post - and the main reason I joined was to get some advice.

I need to know if I can invoice in the Middle East under an offshore company, say in Belize or the Seychelles? Or whether I must get a Freezone Enterprise/Company visa?

I have a business as a Consultant Corporate Trainer - ie I work for myself and market to various companies who then hire me to come in and deliver training to their staff.

I am heading back to the Middle East to live in the next month or so (I have previously lived in various places in the Arabian Gulf for over 20 years) and would like to continue to work in this ad hoc manner (I'm returning as my spouse has been offered a job back in the Middle East). Previously I've always found work and had work visas etc.

I don't plan to live in the UAE - but I definitely hope to have clients there. I would really appreciate it if someone could recommend who (person or entity) might be able to give me accurate information on this.

I shall have a residence visa in one of the Gulf countries and will also plan on working on a contractual basis where I'm living too.

If someone has some advice, that would be great - thanks in advance!


----------

